# Clothing Restrictions in Fiji, Thailand and Cambodia???



## Cathyb (Apr 28, 2006)

Reading various travel books, there are references about women not wearing shorts -- and in going into temples, not wearing sleeveless blouses.

Since the weather in Fiji, Thailand and Cambodia will be pushing 90 degrees,  what mode of clothing is acceptable, yet comfortable?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Bizzyb (Apr 28, 2006)

I can't address Fiji, but we have been to both Thailand & Cambodia. In both places I wore capri pants and sundresses. My husband and 18 yo son wore shorts and T-shirts. The strictest dress code is at the Grand Palace in Bangkok, no shorts or sleeveless shirts. That day I wore a mid calf length skirt and a tshirt with short sleeves. Men have to wear long pants. Also your shoes must have a strap at the back, open toes are OK, but I have heard other people say they are not. I wore sandals with open toe and straps around the heel and was fine.
I was told that if you show up inappropriately dressed they have sarongs and shoes for you to rent, but I'm not too sure how clean they are so I would dress accordingly. In Cambodia we toured Angkor Wat and the other temples and no dress code there.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 29, 2006)

Bizzyb:  Thank you very much for the tips.  Any tours not to miss in Siem Reap area other than the temples?


----------



## Bizzyb (Apr 30, 2006)

We only toured the various temples outside Siem Reap. Don't miss the temple at Banteay Srei, it is further out and costs extra but well worth it. I got a ton of information and advice from the Fodors travel forum. There's a lot of experienced Thailand travellers there with great advice. Through the forum I connected with a guide in Siem Reap over the internet and we were very happy with her. Also connected with a driver in Bangkok. You'll have a great time. I loved Thailand, except it is very hot & humid, Cambodia even more so because you spend more time outside at the temples. When are you going?


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Leaving Jan 25 and returning Feb 25. Spending 3 nights Singapore, 7 nights Marriott timeshare Phuket, 5 nights Marriott hotel Bangkok, 3 night Chiang Mai, 2 night Chiang Rai and 5 nights in Siem Reep. Sort of overwhelmed by it all (in a nice way  ) I will check out Fodor's.


----------



## ekw (Apr 30, 2006)

I am a frequent visitor to Thailand. You can pretty much wear what you like - except inside temples. Some other cultural faux pas you need to be aware of:

1) Never touch anyone one the head - I have seen foreigners patting children on the head thinking they are being nice 
2) Never point the soles of the feet towards anyone
3) Take your shoes off going into a private dwelling or temple
4) Don't "wai" everyone in sight. The wai gesture has complicated social rules - you need to learn them first.
5) Don't raise your voice if you are frustrated or angry (of course this works in all cultures - but the Thais are particularly sensitive to it)

For some of the above, you will be politely corrected whilst for others you will be silently forgiven because you are a foreigner. None of the western "Hey, who do you think you are!" here. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ValHam (May 4, 2006)

No clothing restriction problems in Ankor Wat. Although after returning last year I heard of some possible requirement of wearing special shoes...not sure if this has been enforced yet...but I'm sure if need be they'll be available for rental...

when some of our group were not wearing long skirts at the Royal Palace in Phnom Pehn they were given a large piece of fabric to wear as a skirt...also they had issues with long skirts with large patterns...guess it depends on who's working... as opinions seem to vary...


----------



## PLL (May 9, 2006)

We were in Bangkok 2 years ago.  Although we were careful to dress more conservatively when visiting temples, we were able to wear shorts but we were warned by our tour guide to dress conservatively for the Grand Palace tour - no shorts, sandles with strapes on the ankles, covered shoulders etc.  Our daughter insisted on wearing shorts because it was extremely hot in Bangkok in July due to the humidity and she did not want to wear long pants.     We wrapped a shawl,  like a sarong, over her shorts but she made the mistake of unwrapping the shawl near the end of the Palace tour and you cannot imagine the yelling our tour guide got from the Palace security guard.  You'd thought by all the yelling and hollering in the  crowded. public area that someone comitted murder.  The tour guide was so afraid of losing her lifelihood she was almost shaking and kept bowing and apologizing to the guard in a servile manner.    Although it was my daughter's fault (she knows better now) and I don't fault them for instituting a dress code, the behaviour of the guard really put me off.    So they're real serious about this and you never know who's watching.  However, the Grand Palace is really something to see and not to be missed but there is no air conditioning at all except for the museum where all the valuables are displayed.


----------



## PLL (May 9, 2006)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. Leaving Jan 25 and returning Feb 25. Spending 3 nights Singapore, 7 nights Marriott timeshare Phuket, 5 nights Marriott hotel Bangkok, 3 night Chiang Mai, 2 night Chiang Rai and 5 nights in Siem Reep. Sort of overwhelmed by it all (in a nice way  ) I will check out Fodor's.



Where are you staying in Singapore and do you know what to do in Singapore?  I am originally from Singapore.


----------



## Abaco-Bob (May 12, 2006)

Cathy,

We are currently living in Chiang Mai so if you want specific details drop a line.

Abaco-Bob (bncmidwood@yahoo.com)


----------



## Cathyb (May 12, 2006)

pll: Staying at Marriott (on points). Is the 'over water' amusement park worth spending one of the 3 days? We are seniors and not into shopping. We love culture, good food so we welcome any suggestions from you -- thanks! Want to have dinner at Raffles and tour that hotel.


----------



## Cathyb (May 12, 2006)

Abaco-i am sending you an email right now -- thank you for your offer  Where do you own in Carlsbad? That is where I live.


----------



## Abaco-Bob (May 16, 2006)

Cathy,

We own at Carlsbad Seapoint.  Got your messages and will work on it.

Abaco-Bob


----------



## PLL (May 18, 2006)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> pll: Staying at Marriott (on points). Is the 'over water' amusement park worth spending one of the 3 days? We are seniors and not into shopping. We love culture, good food so we welcome any suggestions from you -- thanks! Want to have dinner at Raffles and tour that hotel.



I love the Marriott, an oasis in a big city - stayed there 2 yrs ago.  Rooms are smallish but very nice.   Pity you're not into shopping because the Marriott is in the center of Orchard Rd where all the shops are so I'll tell you about the local food.  Next door to Marriott's  is Tang's Dept store - there is a small food court in the lower level - opens around 11 am.  You should try the Nonya (cross between Malay and Chinese) pastries Dah-Dah ( looks like little green soft egg rolls -Coconut/palm sugar rolled up in crepes) and Pie Tees (little pastry baskets with savory meat/veggies).  2 buildings down is the Lucky Plaza - we used the money changers there - rates are better than banks and the ones inside have better rates, so check around.  There are two food courts in the basement and food stalls on other floors.  This is where you can check out and eat the local ethnic foods and they're cheap.  For Indonesian curry & Malay dishes, try Rendezvous at the Renvezdous hotel (Between marriott and Raffles hotel).  There are also many wet markets and hawker centers where you can get good hawker foods -this is quintessential Singaporean.  If you like airconditioning, try the Rice Table, a short walk from the Marriott - just ask the concierge.  

Taxis are cheap or you can take the impressive MRT around.  At Little India, there is a dept store called Mustafa ( MRT and a little walk will get you there fr the hotel).  What's unusual is the jewlery store on the top floor (the way up is not easy to find) - full of eye-popping gold jewelry and very reasonable.  The service is rude and almost non-existant but I like going there for the bargains and it's also different.  On the whole, you will find Singaporeans rather rude - this is because they are reserved and wary of strangers.  If they know you, they will bend over backwards for you.

Re the water amusement park, you must mean Sentosa.  I was not impressed when I went in '84 when the park was young.  The best thing was the cable car ride fr Mt Faber to the island.  I'm told it's more developed with more restaurants now.  One guide book says it's a little contrived - maybe that is why I did not enjoy it. A full day might be too much.  You might want to do a Chinatown or Little India walking tour - go to www.Singapore.com - Singapore Tourism and check out these foot tours.  For those who love to shop and sew, Arab Street has tons of fabric stores, crammed with beautiful fabrics from all over and Nonya bead shop specializing in beautifully beaded slippers.  

To enjoy S'pore, you have to dig in a little deeper otherwise it's like any other big city.  It is a big melting pot of many cultures.  You will miss Thaipusam Festival (Hindu) which is Feb 1 2007 unless you are in S'pore that day - the procession is really something to see.  The colorful Hindu temples might be decked out for the festival around that time of your visit.  

Yes, next time I visit S'pore, I will visit Raffles Hotel too  - at least have a Singapore Sling.  My last 2 visits were so hetic I just didn't have time.

Click here for some limited views of S'pore - primarily Marriott since you'll be staying there:
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=9IbsXLly1Yok


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 11, 2006)

Just an update now that we have traveled to Fiji for 10 days.  If you go to a Kava ceremony, you need to wear a sulu (sarong) or at least cover the lower half of your body (no shorts). This also is good if you attend a Fijian church service.  Other than that, around your timeshare or hotel, the regular summer attire was okay.  If you remember Hawaii 50 yrs ago, this is what Nadi is like today -- absolutely worth the long trip


----------

